
Dividing Droplets Could Explain Life’s Origin - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170119-active-droplets-cell-division/
======
curtis
This article reminded me of one I read a long time ago in Discover:

First Cell -
[http://discovermagazine.com/1995/nov/firstcell584](http://discovermagazine.com/1995/nov/firstcell584)

It turns out that this article is about David Deamer who is quoted in the
Quanta article.

